# how much anime do you have?



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 28, 2013)

me i have 190 diferente anime, dvds/blu-rays(legally bought), all ripped to my pc(about 500gb)
all differente types for supernatural to romance to mecha to comedies to fighting to almost every type there is
what do you guys have and what are some of your favorites


----------



## darkangel5000 (Apr 28, 2013)

1TB+ - but only a few of them are legally bought, because either:
- The anime is good but pricey (as in: HOTD from GB: ~18€ on Bluray - HOTD from Germany: ~80€ on DVD/Code Geass+R2 (BD) from GB: ~62€ - CG+R2 (BD) from Germany: ~175€)
- The anime is shit or
- The anime is most likely to never come out here or isn't completely released (Steins;Gate, CLANNAD, Hellsing Ultimate, ...)

But whatever, the series I have range from Seinen over Mecha to Shoujo to... yeah, almost everything with the exception of Yaoi/Yuri type anime.

A few of my favourites would be Cowboy Bebop, CLANNAD, Jigoku Shoujo, Ghost in the Shell, Black Lagoon, and Steins;Gate :3


----------



## wrettcaughn (Apr 29, 2013)

None.  I'm an adult and no longer watch cartoons.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Apr 29, 2013)

I have like 2 terrabytes and 50 odd dvds. I haven't actually gotten any new stuff in a while because I don't have the time to watch the massive backlog as it is. Lately I just do manga since I can read it a lot faster.


----------



## RPG Hacker (Apr 29, 2013)

I don't have a big Anime collection because most stuff I either watch on TV or online and, as darkangel5000 noted, Anime DVDs are kinda expensive here so unless I'm really blown away by an Anime I don't buy Anime DVDs. I don't like illegaly "owning" Anime, so I don't have many Anime on my HDD, either.

The only Anime series I own on DVD completely is Eureka Seven because that just so happens to be my favorite Anime. Aside from that I only own a few Anime movies, OVAs and singular Anime volumes. The Eureka Seven DVDs are the only ones I really care about, though.



wrettcaughn said:


> None. I'm an adult and no longer watch cartoons.


 
LOL! That comment made my day!


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 29, 2013)

Apart from the masses amounts of Yaoi I have...
None.


----------



## Ethevion (Apr 29, 2013)

Just 1, Street Fighter II V


----------



## wrettcaughn (Apr 29, 2013)

RPG Hacker said:


> LOL! That comment made my day!


 
I'm actually quite proud of GBAtemp.  There was a time when that comment would have incited a weeaboo riot


----------



## emigre (Apr 29, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> None. I'm an adult and no longer watch cartoons.


 
Part of my inner weeaboo died when reading that comment.


----------



## Xuphor (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm sorry, but I couldn't help but notice the names of people who have a lot of anime are "dragonblood9999", "darkangel5000", and "mysticwaterfall". 

Seriously.... just....

Can someone post a humorous gif expressing this? I don't have an appropriate one.


----------



## Sop (Apr 30, 2013)

Why does it fucking matter I'm not a weaboo.


----------



## Attila13 (Apr 30, 2013)

Like @wrettcaughn said, I don't really watch anime any more, or at least not so frequently as I used to. 
But I still have like a total of 15TB+ of anime.  
Before you freak out and jump to conclusions please read until I finish.
I live in a big family and I have like 10 little cousins and almost all are under the age of 10. They visit me very often and I need to "calm" them down somehow, because if they play, after a couple of minutes they start to argue on something and they drive me insane...They're very annoying, so I need to put them some cartoons to keep them "calm". While they're watching they're always staying quiet.

So most of my collection are old classic cartoons from WB and Disney (the good old and original Disney production, not the bullshit are making today). These are my little cousins favorite cartoons, so I have many of the cartoons, so they won't get bored seeing the same stuff every time they visit. 
And the rest of my collection are my all time favorites from my childhood. (Yu Yu Hakusho, Dragon Ball/Z/GT, Inuyasha, Captain Tsubasa and many more.).

I have many originals on old VHS tapes and CDs. I have DVDs and BluRays too.
I ripped them all, because it's easier to watch like this and it's easier to organize. 
And I have to admit that I got some from za internetzzz too...Only new ones, because I usually download them to check them out before I buy them.


----------



## mameks (May 1, 2013)

emigre said:


> Part of my inner weeaboo died when reading that comment.




no but i think i have just over 1TB, as well as the full NGE series on dvd, with 2.22 on bd and dvd, the madoka series bd and one of the collector's boxsets, eden of the east studio dvd, howl's moving castle on dvd and that's my stuff, my sister has like all the sailor moon series on dvd i think.
actually i just checked and i have close to 2TB now...*deletes some stuff*


----------



## Hells Malice (May 8, 2013)

Around 600gb. Would probably have a lot more but getting a girlfriend tends to stop things like that.

As for bought anime, I only have really goodr's. Like the limited edition Madoka Magicka set (3 boxes, each with DVD and bluray disk of 4 eps and a bunch of extras like posters/postcards/bumper sticker).
Clannad, Angel Beats, Air, Kanon, Ef, etc.  Plenty more but I usually only remember the Key stuff off hand.

Only large series in my collection would be Inu Yasha, the rest of it consists entirely of  12-26 ep animes.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 8, 2013)

God knows.
Lets say alot.


----------



## Chary (May 8, 2013)

As in legal DVD's/BluRays? Just the complete DBZ and Pokemon box sets. Anime is hard to find where I live.
Netflix has a crapton of Anime though.


----------



## BrightNeko (May 9, 2013)

I usually buy only what I like by watching legit streams and the such. So I have 18 boxsets including films.


Spoiler



Baccano
Black Lagoon S1+2
Haibane renmei
Kamichu
Kiki's delivery service (VHS original dub, and DVD Disney dub)
Kino's journey
Magical Knight Rayearth S1+2 (big fucking box)
Magical Meow meow taruto
Metropolis
Memories
Outlaw Star
Princess Tutu
Professor layton: eternal diva
Someday's Dreamers
Spice and wolf S1
Summer wars
Welcome to the NHK


----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 9, 2013)

I have ~14.8gb



wrettcaughn said:


> I'm actually quite proud of GBAtemp. There was a time when that comment would have incited a weeaboo riot


Relevant:


----------



## Narayan (May 9, 2013)

I probably have around 2TB if I don't delete some of the anime I watched to make up space for newer ones. I also don't download any series longer than 50 episodes because it takes too long to download and watch, it also takes up too much space.
I  don't own any legal blurays or dvds.


----------



## Tokiopop (May 9, 2013)

around 250GB, but I only started watching anime a month or so ago.

I wish I could buy some of the BDs but they're so expensive here (looking at £100 for clannad+after story alone). Student life can't pay for that


----------



## snikerz (May 9, 2013)

Sadly, I don't have any anime at all.


----------

